# "Borrow Housekeeping?"  for a NHK account?



## rhonda (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm long, long spoiled by our NHK account -- and encountered a _first_ today when attempting to book a second reservation for Pagosa via the online reservation tool:



> *Are You Using Credits?*
> The borrow housekeeping option is available to you because you do not have an available housekeeping. If you would like to borrow housekeeping, please select to borrow housekeeping below.
> 
> [ ]Borrow Housekeeping?
> Additional fees may be applicable, and will take effect before payment is requested.


So, what is this about?  Any clues?


----------



## ronparise (Sep 30, 2014)

rhonda said:


> I'm long, long spoiled by our NHK account -- and encountered a _first_ today when attempting to book a second reservation for Pagosa via the online reservation tool:
> 
> So, what is this about?  Any clues?



This is something those of us with regular accounts see when we use up our annual allocation..  

I dont have an answer for you except to call as soon as the call center opens to find out


----------



## rhonda (Sep 30, 2014)

Seems it was likely a short-term glitch -- possibly related to "time of day" activities happening on the web server. 

Good news:
I was able to book the new reservation over the phone this morning w/out any troubles or surprises.  
Owner Care is running follow-up from my screen shot to see if there is anything to learn from the event.  
I couldn't duplicate the problem this morning.  I tested a new reservation on credits and was _NOT_ presented the question re: Borrow Housekeeping.
All seems well ...


----------



## jmroncamano (Sep 30, 2014)

*Borrow Housekeeping?" for a NHK account?*

I see this often.  I just ignore it and have had no problems with booking.


----------



## LLW (Oct 1, 2014)

jmroncamano said:


> I see this often.  I just ignore it and have had no problems with booking.



Ditto. My theory is that the system checks for current balance HK before it notices that you have an NHK. Reason you were unable to duplicate it: for some NHK accounts the system issues pseudo-HKs to bypass the need for an HK charge. Maybe at the time of your test you had enough fake HK tokens in the account so you wouldn't have to borrow any. Just a theory to satisfy my own mind and another theory to throw into the recycle bin.


----------

